# Cross Process.....what film to use.....?



## webestang64 (Nov 6, 2013)

Pentax MX, 50mm, Kodak E100 slide film, cross processed C-41. Scanned w/ Nikon 9000. Flipped/doubled background and hood reflection w-Photoshop.






This is from the last roll of Kodak E100 I had. I've been using just Kodak E-6 films to cross, shooting mostly cars.

I need to find a new film to cross......any suggestions? any favorites?


----------



## limr (Nov 6, 2013)

I have no idea, but that picture is be-yooooooooo-tiful!


----------



## terri (Nov 6, 2013)

Honestly, it's been awhile since I've even thought about cross-processing.   You did a great job with this image, though.   Fantastic work!


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words! I guess I'll buy what E-6 I can find and do some test. We sell Fuji here at work. I'll try a roll and post the results.


----------



## Kira77 (Jan 23, 2014)

I think your suggestion would be helpful for me. I will let you know if this works for me Thanks and keep posting such a informative blogs.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 23, 2014)

Kira77 said:


> I think your suggestion would be helpful for me. I will let you know if this works for me Thanks and keep posting such a informative blogs.



Thanks.....here is my post with a cross process Fuji....
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...o-gallery/344748-fuji-provia-100f-c-41-a.html


----------

